# Competition Time 2: The Designing of a Handheld



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

*Competition Time 2: The Designing of a Handheld*​
*Sponsored by *​


​



Ahoy young shrimpy!  We have yet another compy here and this time you can win one of those sparkly looking K101 Revo devices! This is the successor to the K1GBA only with added RTC, headphone functions and more! This prize has been donated by the folk at K1GBA.




Here is the task to win one of these:  You are the designer of a brand new company, a company who could be as big as Nintendo and you decide to enter the handheld gaming market.  You need to create a new handheld that will compete against the 3DS & PS Vita.  You can design this in anyway you want as long as you don't use copyrighted images or imaged of copyrighted hardware...so no putting a iPhone onto a joystick, ok?  You can design this on anything you like, be it an actual model, CGI, Deluxe Paint III on a Amiga or even glass sculpture if you so wish, all we ask is that you make the design clear and add specifications.  This isn't a art contest, entries will be judged on how clear they design is and also the ideas implemented.  Something original could possibly get more points than something that just packs a load of stuff in it.

No ripping off another designs or ideas, to quote Morrissey "Don't plagiarise or take "on loan", 'cause there's always someone, somewhere, with a big nose, who knows 
And who trips you up and laughs when you fall". Anyone who does so will be laughed at forever!

Also seeing that you are designing this as a new company, you cannot state that it can play PS3/Wii/3DS/iOS/Tapwave etc. Also stating what it can emulate is a no no, people can assume that themselves from the specs!  However you can have Android, PC, Steam or whatever as they are open to 3rd party manufacturers.
I have made an example which you can see at the bottom of the page, obviously you can be more serious, realistic & descriptive.

You can post entries in this thread, specs can be mentioned either in the image or in the post. The competition will close on *October 1st 7PM GMT*, winner will be announced shortly afterwards. And with that...I'm off!

Click spoiler for crummy example



Spoiler



Introducing the Dragon Pocket Computer! An all new powerful gaming device that also lets you do everything that a PC can!






Specs:
8GB RAM!
A special "YourMum" graphics card that can process near life like visuals and has extra RAM that does that sort of thing!
Brand new "EyeLenseLike" touchcreen that has no glare and is crisps as someone with perfect vision!
Wi-Fi capabilities so fast, you will run out of things to download!
Sound capabilties as crisp and clear as your very own ears...unless you're deaf I guess.
Touchpad that you can use while gaming as well as computer functions!
Games on cartridges that can hold up to 1TB of data.
Something to do with something you wouldn't understand but its awesome!



If you'd rather pre-order a K101 Revo you can do so here. You can also read more about the device here.


----------



## Another World (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope people don't take this to seriously. this should be a really stress free and fun contest. I also hope they give it their best effort. I'd hate to see a bunch of copy and pasted specs in the form factor of a cell phone.

-another world


----------



## dicamarques (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in, working on the Protype SAX 3000 (Because random letters and numbers ended in "thousand" are badass ).


----------



## Ben_j (Sep 10, 2012)

The good old "do our job for free" contest ?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> The good old "do our job for free" contest ?


Designs aren't for anything. It's meant to be just a bit of fun to win something nice, that is all.


----------



## Ben_j (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > The good old "do our job for free" contest ?
> ...


Which ALL of these contests always are  I'm very well aware of this kind of contests, usually they're made by a company to get new ideas for free...


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 10, 2012)

What do you mean by this statement "However you can have Android, PC, Steam or whatever as they are open to 3rd party manufacturers."
Does it mean you can say your device runs : Android or Windows/OSx/Linux etc or Steam


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> What do you mean by this statement "However you can have Android, PC, Steam or whatever as they are open to 3rd party manufacturers."
> Does it mean you can say your device runs : Android or Windows/OSx/Linux etc or Steam


Yes exactly, you can say it runs Android, or has a Steam client so it can buy games from there or so.

Also, I'm with Another World here, looking forward to the specs


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 10, 2012)

Hum... This is pretty interesting, I might try it. =3
Btw, we can create our own company right? Like for example, it can play first party games from X brand.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Ben_j said:
> ...



Yeah, no. Hadrian came up with the contest idea himself. All the K101 people did was provide a prize, they didn't set a single term for what the competition should contain. 

>implying anyone would steal the idea anyway 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;O;


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> Which ALL of these contests always are  I'm very well aware of this kind of contests, usually they're made by a company to get new ideas for free...


You know nothing.

Here is how it went:
I had this idea for the second competition but I thought "nah, we've just had a "design your own headphones, I'll keep it for another one when we can afford to do another compy."
Just before I announced the scavenger hunt Ruilong from K1GBA asked me about a possibility of giving away a K1GBA for a contest. I said no, I didn't like the idea of giving away a device that looked identical to something Nintendo has done.
Another World informed me that K1GBA were doing the K101 Revo that doesn't steal the GBA SP design.
I said "I'll do a compy, put your name on the front page but only if you offer the K101 instead".
They agreed but they said:



> I agree with your idea for "design your own handheld". But I need it refer to our Revo K101. Can we do this like" design Revo K101"? At the same time, I wonder when you will run this contest? I want this contest run in a special time. I wonder is there any big festival days coming near? Maybe we can do that and let the contest more interesting.



I said:




> Hi,I'd rather have it be a handheld that the members create. It would be more fun if it was something imaginary aimed at the 3DS/Vita market.
> 
> Your device would still be mentioned with a link to your website and also obviously we'll say that you're providing the prize yourself.



They accepted the terms.

That was it, I don't bend over for anyone other than my girlfriend and even then NOTHING IS GOING IN THERE!  Costello for sure would not let anyone say what we should do, he has a reputation to uphold and he wouldn't tarnish that by letting someone like K1GBA give something to us JUST so they can steal ideas. Think about it, we would ask for *a lot more* to give away than ONE K101 Revo.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 10, 2012)

Its hard not to just point at razers project fiona and say "That".


----------



## Acetonide (Sep 10, 2012)

Hm... Design your own handheld to compete with the current market of 3DS and Sony Vita..
I have a few questions.

1. Does your company need to be For Profit? >.>; I mean, what if we decide we're not trying to profit, design a completely over the top device that would cost way more than the Vita because the hardware is costly.. I mean, when you said we're designing a device to compete one would imagine our design would have to consider pricing among other things for marketing, otherwise we'd just be another Wonderswan, Zodiac or Game.com..

2. All specs should be realistic, correct? Or rather, real and based on real technology? Not just realistic..

3. At what size would it stop being a handheld and start being a tablet/netbook?

Um.. I think I had other questions but since I feel like crap atm this is all I can think of, or rather all I can remember right now. >.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Acetonide said:


> Snip


1. It's up to you.
2. It's up to you.
3. 





> Design your own handheld to compete with the current market of 3DS and Sony Vita.


  Tablet/netbook are in different markets.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2012)

DS1 said:


>



Is that a serious entry or just a joke? Because if its serious this is exactly the type of lazy entry we don't want to see from people.

Everyone needs to read Hadrians opening post to get an idea of what we are looking for. The headphone competition entries were almost all pathetic. Almost nobody read the questions in the scavenger hunt properly, a lot of people didn't even send in a full set of answers and were expecting to be considered. Judging these contests can at times feel like I am judging entries sent in by five year olds. 

I remember when we used to get awesome entries for even the most modest of prizes. But now you would think that we are giving away a postage stamp going by the quality of what we see. It's actually insulting to us considering the effort and expense we go to in order to provide you guys with prizes. Remember that at the moment we don't even have a sponsor to pay for our server costs and haven't had any sponsorship revenue for a while. But somehow Costello keeps coming up with the money to give away decent stuff as prizes given to us by external sources like the K101 are very rare. 

I know I am ranting but I just find it seriously annoying these days that all we see is this sort of quality in our competitions. I would dearly love to see some entries that are worth a damn in this competition instead of the usual facepalm worthy trash. If you are going to enter at the very least put some effort into what you submit. 

Anyway thanks for spending three minutes on your entry DS1. 

/rant


----------



## dicamarques (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, i just sent mine via PM, *fingers crossed*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

I may actually bite on this one but I'm absolutely shit when it comes to specs. Is there any advice on this part? I have a hardware design in my head and everything but I really don't know how the specs would actually matter.

EDIT: And my entry won't be too shit as I'll try using some Autodesk software for it. Although its been a while since I used any engineering stuff.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Remember, this isn't a art contest. You can make it look as hot tits as possible but ideas will win.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I may actually bite on this one but I'm absolutely shit when it comes to specs. Is there any advice on this part?


Dunno, maybe look at PC specs for games and take away or add depending on OS, what you want, what you want to add extra like motion shit, time space bending or whatever. Don't just think about graphical specs.

So no one got the Zelda reference yet?


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 10, 2012)

So am I ok to do a hand drawn entry and scan it in ( I'm useless at computer image design/editing ) and are we all right to take parts of other handhelds, not directly but for example a 3d screen that doesn't require glasses as I know this is part of the 3ds but its a good idea


----------



## Aeter (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Acetonide (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Snip



Hm.. okay, thank you for your quick response.

What criteria is this being judged on? o.o;


			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> judged on how clear they design is and also the ideas implemented. Something original could possibly get more points than something that just packs a load of stuff in it.


I saw that, but I'm wondering more specifically..
I mean, if it's well designed and such and easy to understand, but may not compete well with the current market would be lose 'points?"

Also, the example and a previous entry(?) are a single image. Would it be okay with we showed our design from different perspectives and to show off all the different features?


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's my entry in a uhh "high concept" form. Hardware specs and a paper prototype for it are in the works.
Just in case it's not clear from the below picture, this is a handheld that starts out in the rough form factor of an NES controller or the K101, but it just looks like a controller. One thing to note about this controller form is the Omega button in the middle of the standard 4 button layout. This button acts as a median between a start button and a PS Home button.
The next button of note is the one on the bottom, which releases 2 slidepads which are on a spring-loaded hinge.
The final interesting button is the one on the back, which releases the screen, which is also springloaded(with a weaker spring though, can't have the screen breaking). It pops up like a piece of toast and the device immediately comes to life from a low-power state. (That last bit, isn't in the drawing yet. )


Spoiler


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Acetonide said:


> I mean, if it's well designed and such and easy to understand, but may not compete well with the current market would be lose 'points?"
> 
> Also, the example and a previous entry(?) are a single image. Would it be okay with we showed our design from different perspectives and to show off all the different features?


It depends on what ideas you use. Something more innovative may get more points than something that may be well designed but all in all. It's hard to say, depends. Just go off and do your thing.




Danny600kill said:


> So am I ok to do a hand drawn entry and scan it in ( I'm useless at computer image design/editing ) and are we all right to take parts of other handhelds, not directly but for example a 3d screen that doesn't require glasses as I know this is part of the 3ds but its a good idea


That is fine.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> /rant



It was a joke -_- I would have PMed the actual entry to Hadrian as per not wanting to give other people ideas.
Sorry to hear that the serious contest entries have been a joke.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

PM sent. Gasp at my megalomania brilliance!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Veho


----------



## Acetonide (Sep 10, 2012)

This should hopefully be my last question..

How many entries are we allowed, and if it's just one and we submit something early can we edit or change what we submit later on? Even if we send it to you in a pm?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going to say just the one. The last contest pissed me off with people changing their answers several times, I'm going to be less lenient this time.

Submit your work near to the end, it's the only way. If you submit one now and then in two weeks decide it's not good enough...tough. One entry per person, no changing or editing.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh. Now he tells us   
Can I at least submit a better drawing? There will be no changes to the concept or the text.


----------



## Devin (Sep 10, 2012)

Since I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed in this one, nor do I have any creative skills mind if I see your design Veho? XD Curious if Hadrian thought it was good.

Or I could be forced to wait till the end of the contest...


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2012)

Will there be a big ass post for ALL of the entries after a winner is chosen? I wold like to see not only the ones that win, but the others so i can judge for myself too. Besides, this is interesting to me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 10, 2012)

Can I sketch it out on a paper but add like all the details? (front, side, back, top)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I'll just pre-order this. I'm no good with art and people are already getting bitched at for submitting shit ideas/renders.


----------



## Another World (Sep 10, 2012)

no one cares how "shitty" the idea is. just put some actual effort into it. you don't have to be great at art. do your best and put some real thought into the specs and how it would all work as a gaming device.

-another world


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Devin said:


> Since I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed in this one, nor do I have any creative skills mind if I see your design Veho? XD Curious if Hadrian thought it was good.
> 
> Or I could be forced to wait till the end of the contest...


You're allowed. I thought it was very good but then this contest is voted by others as well as myself.




BortzANATOR said:


> Will there be a big ass post for ALL of the entries after a winner is chosen? I wold like to see not only the ones that win, but the others so i can judge for myself too. Besides, this is interesting to me.


I wasn't planning on doing so but I guess I could. By the way, you should enter and call it the BortzDRIAN.




ShadowSoldier said:


> Can I sketch it out on a paper but add like all the details? (front, side, back, top)


As I said, you can do it anyway you want, as long as its understandable and not ripping someone off.

I want to see @[M]artin enter...enter what? We'll see. 


To everyone, please have some fun with this! Regardless of who wins, I like these compys to at least be good time wasters and fun to enter.


----------



## Devin (Sep 10, 2012)

Well great, but I feel as though even the slight sliver of chance I might have at winning wouldn't be fair since I won the last one. Another World said in IRC about Staff members probably shouldn't enter these things anyway. (Well it was mainly about if a Staff member won the Scavenger hunt they should give their prize to a non-staff member.) Regardless I'm not very good at creating things, but am very good at finding things. I figure the Scavenger Hunt would be the last contest I'd enter. Which I was only entering to give my sister, or my girlfriend a DSi XL.

So with that all being said, good luck to all the contestants and if there are Judges that are needed I'd love to be a part of them.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope this gives you guys some ideas



Spoiler











Please forgive all the mistakes its not a serious entry.


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Submit your work near to the end, it's the only way. If you submit one now and then in two weeks decide it's not good enough...tough. One entry per person, no changing or editing.



Just a question.
If you want me to submit my work or main idea this late, then how can you tell if someone is ripping off the idea of another user?
The fastest one who sends it wins? Or the most detailed/worked one? ... I mean, how do you decide for one?
(sorry my english is not great)

Edit:
One more question!
You say only one entry per user, can I, for example, submit my main idea, but work it out until the contest ends and then submit the final 'version' of it? It would be the same idea, just with time to work it better.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Submit your work near to the end, it's the only way. If you submit one now and then in two weeks decide it's not good enough...tough. One entry per person, no changing or editing.
> ...


This is what happens:

You send one entry.
That entry is your only one, so the first you send is the one I accept.
I post these in the super secret staff forum, the staff vote for the top 5. We're going by IDEAS not just details or how well the art is done. 
We can tell if something is ripped off because we are geek connoisseurs and also when we post the winner someone could then go "hey that person ripped off blah blah" and then we'll take the prize away from you. Also there are other ways to make sure someone isn't copying anothers idea.
From there I work out the winner.

This is the last time I'll explain things. I can't see how people can't grasp this already, I don't mean to cause offence but my mind boggles!


----------



## Devin (Sep 10, 2012)

Question. Does the K101 play, or emulate NES/SNES games? My girlfriend is about to purchase one, and if it supports SNES she's gonna buy one.


----------



## Ben_j (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> That was it, I don't bend over for anyone other than my girlfriend and even then NOTHING IS GOING IN THERE!  Costello for sure would not let anyone say what we should do, he has a reputation to uphold and he wouldn't tarnish that by letting someone like K1GBA give something to us JUST so they can steal ideas. Think about it, we would ask for *a lot more* to give away than ONE K101 Revo.



My bad, I thought it was organised by K1GBA for the design of a new console they're doing




p1ngpong said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



In a profesionnal context, we already had our ideas stolen after inivitations to tender, so...


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a big ass post for ALL of the entries after a winner is chosen? I wold like to see not only the ones that win, but the others so i can judge for myself too. Besides, this is interesting to me.
> ...


Cool. Ha, I have a clever name for my console but not for the company. I think i just got one though.


----------



## Another World (Sep 11, 2012)

Devin said:


> Question. Does the K101 play, or emulate NES/SNES games? My girlfriend is about to purchase one, and if it supports SNES she's gonna buy one.



its a gba hardware clone. gba snes emulation requires speed hacks. it is far from perfect.

-another world


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 11, 2012)

...what if I generally have ideas I consider to be good, but all in all, not the slightest idea about "specs" in the technical kinda sense?
Do you mean specs like actually this kinda thing?
CPU: 32-bit ARM7TDMI with embedded memory.
Co-processor: 8-bit Zilog Z80
Memory: 32 kilobyte+96 kilobyte VRAM (internal CPU), 256 kilobyte DRAM (external CPU).
Resolution: 240 × 160 pixels.
Color: 15-bit RGB (16-bit color space using 5 bits depth per channel), capable of displaying 512 simultaneous colors in "character mode" and 32,768 (215) simultaneous colors in "bitmap mode"
or can it be a lot less specific?

Oh I just saw the other post a page back ./

Well I guess I'll have to see if I can fit it learning about specs between learning for my psychology class and writing a thesis for some other course.


Either way, I'd hope you to put up some more clear rules in the first post, because right now, it seems to either confuse or intimidate people quite a bit. Personally, I could work with the first post, but the replies given to questions in later posts kinda daunted me again.
What is it about the most (I hope general ideas, but I really can't tell if by ideas you mean concepts, or cool techsavvy computer parts, and dram and blast processing) and what is it about the least (I'm expecting visual presentation).


----------



## kongsnutz (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## jonthedit (Sep 11, 2012)

So do we post here?


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 11, 2012)

I was working on something in paint and it looks kinda like wiiu game pad I decided to just start over =/.


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 11, 2012)

My specs are THE SCREEN WILL HAVE THE BRIGHTNESS OF A THOUSAND SUNS!

Jokes asides, this is a pretty fun contest! I'll see if I can't come up with a somewhat original idea before end of the contest. 

Oh I got the "Level up!" book in the mail BTW, thanks! It's a great read!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2012)

What you need to do is clear enough. I've already got many entries from people who didn't need to ask.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 11, 2012)

deleted


----------



## ruilong (Sep 11, 2012)

Interesting contest! I share you guys this one- it is designed base from JXD S5100 Deluxe combine with NDS:






So it will be an Android retro handheld with NDS shell- Interesting?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm already working on something big.
Stay away, that K1 is mine!


----------



## Janthran (Sep 11, 2012)

Can I just build the perfect controller?
(on paint)


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 11, 2012)

The Game Wallet...

That's why I had to ask those questions before. You see... well, its better if I explain myself (with early drawings and stuff!!).
Yesterday I started with a simple sketch, the idea was a dedicated gaming handheld, android based.

Here it is:






But as I was working I realized, there were many games that you can only play Portrait mode
and with this handheld, it was impossible to play those games due to its design.

So I quickly sketched another idea... a handheld with swappable controls; similar to the previously posted
idea: The Game Wallet.

I could note that I have been working on this since last night, but it could be the same for my competitor
and he posted first, so It does not matter. I'll just post an early concept here, take a look:






These are early, unfinished concepts but you can note the premise is different, the main idea is to be able to play
in any possible way, portrait, landscape, arcade style, retro style, fps style... etc, you get the idea.
"Change the way you play", cliché, but you can take it literal with DOMINO.

Every button, slot or connector piece is placed with gaming in any way in mind.
What everybody liked about the OUYA was playing Android games with a controller...
why not take that outside of the box and bring it with you? DOMINO is the answer.
DOMINO is gaming exclusive, just like 3DS or PSV, no cell phone functions, no
app installs, barely YouTube viewer or some simple apps, but the main purpose
is gaming, pure, delicious dedicated gaming. I have yet to get into specs yet, but I was
thinking the same as any other high end smartphone (good graphic capabilities,
at least dual core processor, multi-touchscreen, etc, must review this later).
Even if its Android based it will feature its own UI system, this with the controllers
and gaming experience in mind (I already have basic ideas).

Well, tl;dr... I really dont care about the prize, if I get to win (if) I'd like to donate it
to the 2nd place, or to another contest, I dont mind really. I own a GBA with a Flashcard.
I just wanted feedback and to compete with many other possible great ideas.

...

Crap, maybe this got too over my head... Its not my fault!! You said I was a big company like Nintendo!!

Edit: High Res Version of the design.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2012)

Janthran said:


> can I just build the perfect controller?
> (on paint)


----------



## Devin (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll try to help.


Spoiler: Have questions? Read this.




YOU ARE MAKING YOUR OWN HANDHELD. I 

REPEAT, HANDHELD. IT MUST BE ORIGINAL. 

NO COPING LETS SAY THE 3DS, AND ADDING 

ON A BUILT IN FLUX CAPACITOR AND THEN CALL IT 

YOUR OWN. COPING OTHER PEOPLES IDEAS, 

AND TWEAKING THEM IS FROWNED UPON. 

YOU MAKE A PROTOTYPE BY SCULPTING, SAND 

BUILDING, OR EVEN JUST BY SKETCHING OUT 

CONCEPT ART. THOSE ARE JUST EXAMPLES.

AS LONG AS WE GET THE GIST OF THE HANDHELD YOU ARE 

TRYING TO PORTRAY. THEN WHEN, AND ONLY 

WHEN YOU ARE FINISHED. YOU SEND IT TO 

HADRIAN WITH THE SPECS YOUR HANDHELD 

WOULD HAVE. DO NOT LIST WHAT GAMES IT 

EMULATES, OR ANYTHING OF THAT SORT. 

LIST THE SPECS. THAT THING HAVE A BUILT IN 

CUP HOLDER? HE'D LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT IT. 

IF YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THESE RULES, 

THEN PLEASE GET OFF THE INTERNET 

BECAUSE YOU MUST HAVE CAME HERE BY 

MISTAKE.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2012)

If anyone wants to donate the prize to someone else...well...my daughter would like one of these.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 11, 2012)

I feel like my idea was ripped off lol...... but its all good -=runs to design=-


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Devin said:


> I'll try to help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Have questions? Read this.
> ...


So my Pkmnhaxxmaxx isnt a valid entry?
[jokeentry]




[/jokeentry]


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Mars_x said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Just to be absolutely certain, my earlier *post* (not a PM) isn't an entry, right? When I PM you, then it's an entry. Got it. I'll get some cardboard and get to work on a mock-up.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 11, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 12, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> Mars_x said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...



Hey, the MorphBox looks pretty cool (I like the name), if you get the idea to work I think it would be cool.
But thanks, that was not my entry... it was just a preview.
This is the entry.
Everything is in the images:

Full Concept (Includes all the addons and main UI):
http://img.photobuck...mProject-01.jpg

Faux Fact-Sheet (might as well call everything faux...w/e):
http://img.photobuck...-Project-02.jpg

Logotype:
http://img.photobuck...mProject-03.jpg

4 Royalty free images were used, 2 photos and 2 textures.
Tech Specs are a punch, so its supossed to be a pricey, exclusive gaming system, but not because it has an apple for a logo...
you actually get what you pay for. I tried to get the measurement of all ports and things right, but its not super precise. I also
consulted with a friend who works as an electronic engineer, he said everything was posibble from a technical point of view and
controllers should not be a problem, he said there were some balancing issues with the way you hold the thing tho, but nothing
that could not be fixed.

Well, that's it, im satisfied with the result and I wont change anything (and If I wanted to, I will just do it for myself anyways).


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Just to be absolutely certain, my earlier *post* (not a PM) isn't an entry, right? When I PM you


If you post here, it's can be a entry.
If you PM me, that is the one I accept and I'll ignore the post here.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 12, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be absolutely certain, my earlier *post* (not a PM) isn't an entry, right? When I PM you
> ...


That works well for my procrastination.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 12, 2012)

*Snip

I'll just drop out. I haven't worked on it any more so I'll just let someone else win.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 12, 2012)

The Pulse Slide

4″ WVGA Capacitive Touch
3.5″ WVGA Capacitive Touch
PulseWave5 processor at 2.6GHz.
4GB of internal flash storage
1880mAh battery
WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
Stereo headset jack
SD card slot for expandable memory
Micro USB 2.0 HS
Gyroscope, Compass, Accelerometer sensors









Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 12, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> -snip-



Nice design, although I wasn't going to enter because I believe that these sort of competitions should only be open to members I was thinking about how I would design a handheld myself. And I actually had the exact same idea as you, it's actually kind of eerie how similar your renders are to what I was picturing in my head. I have been playing a lot of games on my phone as of late and although a lot of them work fine with just touch controls I was thinking that the ability to snap on different peripherals to the sides would have been awesome.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> *snip*


Great entry, I love it. Great concept. Love the name, and how the domino motif runs through the whole design.  

But I noticed the balance issue as well (with the portrait mode). Would this configuration solve it?   






Over 9000 miliseconds in Paint.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 12, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> Spoiler: The MorphBox


To those hand-drawing their entries:

Haven't you heard of using rulers to make straight lines? 

If this is a _*serious*_ entry, then you might want to consider doing that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh god what the hell, all of the hand-drawn entries look like they were drawn by retarded 5 year-olds.
The only good one right now is sanoblue's, but mine will blow away all of your pathetic entries.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 12, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Oh god what the hell, all of the hand-drawn entries look like they were drawn by retarded 5 year-olds.
> The only good one right now is sanoblue's, but mine will blow away all of your pathetic entries.


I can't draw worth a damn, but I'd like to think I'm at least on a retarded 11 year old's level. I did spent about an hour on my pitiful scribbles, so you can't call me lazy.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2012)

I've worked with retarded children and some are incredibly talented artists.


----------



## slenkar (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks familiar but the specs are what makes this handheld what it is:

800mhz Arm processor
256-512MB of RAM
openGL graphics card
SD storage
Wifi
Ethernet port
Able to run linux and android,


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 12, 2012)

Veho said:


> Mars_x said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...



Man... I wish I'd thought of that before making the entry.
It's just pure genius, it solves everything; the balance issues, the need to
make portrait-only controller sets, even the need for a hand grip. And
it's so simple! Hmm, I would have to move the SD Card slot to go inside
(with the battery, I know its annoying but there is not another way), change
the USB Port (not enough space, externally and internally anyways) for a
mini USB port and move some other things, but overall this solution works perfectly.
This was the kind of feedback I was looking for.

Here's a quick new mockup with the new changes:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/Mars_x/Portable-System-Project-Ver013.jpg
Of course, this does not count as an entry, I understand the rules.

Everyone else, thanks for your kind comments, good to know the idea is shared...
it means everyone would like to see it happen!  Maybe someday.... maybe...


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Veho said:


> Mars_x said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


my biggest problem with the design of domino... is this... who the hell is gonna carry around 20 some attachments to a iphone-esk system?.... donno about you... but i sure dont want my pockets crammed full of controller parts lol.... and from looking at ur system design id say controller disconnections would be common... thou i would love to see something similar for say a decent size tablet


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 13, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> my biggest problem with the design of domino... is this... who the hell is gonna carry around 20 some attachments to a iphone-esk system?.... donno about you... but i sure dont want my pockets crammed full of controller parts lol.... and from looking at ur system design id say controller disconnections would be common... thou i would love to see something similar for say a decent size tablet



Nobody actually. No one is asking the consumer to carry all the controllers, tho they could if they wanted to,
its not like they are a lot, at least with the updated version... the one you quoted., the total controller count is only six.

You can always carry only the pro controllers for all-purpose gaming (the ones with the most buttons), but yeah... I have
seen gamers carry literally mini-birefcases with DS and a ton of stuff inside, or bags with PSP and stuff. Ultimately
the user is the one who has the options.

One DOMINO system with two controllers attached is smaller than a Vita, the design is not that big and everything
is made of lightweight materiales, so it should not be a problem.

Edit:

If you see closely at the Concept sheet, you can see little squares at the sides that pop out of the controller, those
actually lock with the system so the controller would not disconnect unless you do it yourself.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> SNIP
> Edit:
> 
> If you see closely at the Concept sheet, you can see little squares at the sides that pop out of the controller, those
> actually lock with the system so the controller would not disconnect unless you do it yourself.



I whole heartily agree with every thing stated... thou most of your case carrying gamers are travelers and children.... my only concern with the locking system was the literal depth of your system.... just seems flimzy..... especially with something thats supposed to be used as thumb sticks and buttons? much less with something iphone esk like that wouldnt a duel sided cradle insert be more applicable?

i mean a screen is heavy.... controllers are usually light.... so holding something heavy by a light weight controller???? id think stability of the controller would be more important than flexibility.... thou i have seen xbox style controllers with hubs you could move the buttons around....


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

>.> plus the company would have to retardedly mass produce the domino squares for replacements.....look it prints money like ds lol


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 13, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> I whole heartily agree with every thing stated... thou most of your case carrying gamers are travelers and children.... my only concern with the locking system was the literal depth of your system.... just seems flimzy..... especially with something thats supposed to be used as thumb sticks and buttons? much less with something iphone esk like that wouldnt a duel sided cradle insert be more applicable?
> 
> i mean a screen is heavy.... controllers are usually light.... so holding something heavy by a light weight controller???? id think stability of the controller would be more important than flexibility.... thou i have seen xbox style controllers with hubs you could move the buttons around....



You would be surprised by the kind of gamers who carry their stuff around, but thats not the point. DOMINO gives the user options.
Think of the WiiU, the main, touch screen controller is optional (you can use the 'Pro Controller', but that's not the full experience,
for the full experience you must use the innovative controller. DOMINO would not be better than an iPhone 5 without its 'innovative'
control swapping features, but you do have the option. If holding is an issue (I dont think so, can you hold a PSP 3000?) there are
optional hand grip thingies you can attach and be happy.

About mass producing the things, well yeah, everything is mass produced. The good thing about the DOMINO is its modular design.
You can buy a complete package with everything you need, or buy each thing separately, which would cost you a bit more if you
buy everything this way, but its business and its the way it works.

Point is, you can carry this:






But not this?:





Edit: DOMINO is actually a bit smaller than this comparison (I think). Sorry about that.

Dont forget it's Android based, I dont have exact numbers, but roughly 45, 50% of games are played in
portrait mode, with DOMINO you can change modes on the fly, just de-attach and re-attach, you are good to play.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> SNIP


tis not the vision im concerned with.... or the style.... its the connections..... yes they lock.... but something with a locking mechanism such as the one u illustrated... would still allow for flex....its almost like holding 2 cig boxes with a droid pinned inbetween... the weight and flexability of ur locking system would be problematic.... thinks of way to illustrate...


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 13, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> tis not the vision im concerned with.... or the style.... its the connections..... yes they lock.... but something with a locking mechanism such as the one u illustrated... would still allow for flex....its almost like holding 2 cig boxes with a droid pinned inbetween... the weight and flexability of ur locking system would be problematic.... thinks of way to illustrate...



As I said, I would have to consult it with an engineer.
But it's nothing that can't be easily fixed my friend


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> As I said, I would have to consult it with an engineer.
> But it's nothing that can't be easily fixed my friend


>.> Engineer here.... Check above in quick paint illustration.... only way i see overcoming that problem (thou love the idea) would be almost a cradle like port that not only inserts as uve illustrated but also cradles the device as well....


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 13, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> Mars_x said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, I would have to consult it with an engineer.
> ...



Does the problem persist even if the locking system as a whole is made of sturdy material?
Even the device itself could have inside a 'frame' made of the same material.
But I dont know, im not sure I understand you very well, my english is poor...

Edit:

I know right now it looks like it just snaps like LEGO, but its not like that.
Best way I can illustrate how this could work is this:






Like a bank safe, but with a design that it actually locks in place so you can't just slide it out.
You could either manually unlock it, or design it so it does so automatically via software or
something crazy like that... It's not impossible or hard to do, I guess.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

material isnt so much the problem as the style of lock. and the width of ur system..... even droid type controllers cradle the droid.... not just connect...take a look at Game Gripper n ull see what im saying hopefully....

examples:
http://www.bwone.com...er_review-2.jpg
http://nokiaexperts....ipperN90008.jpg





The main idea is the weight of the device isnt straining the controller.... its to expand the device


----------



## Devin (Sep 13, 2012)

A simple fix would be just to add sort of a bracket system connecting the top, and bottom of the screen. Connecting the screen to the controls, giving it some strength so that it doesn't bend. Like this. Make it so they click, or snap on or something so that it supports the screen.






But I hope you both know that the designs aren't going to be perfect.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)

Those controller add-ons have to be like that because the smartphone has no dedicated and reinforced jacks/sockets/mounts for external add-ons, so add-ons have to wrap around the entire phone to get a good grip. But take cameras for example. That camera screw you use to mount it to a tripod is strong enough to lift the camera by the tripod and swing it around, and vice versa. And a handheld console wouldn't be nearly as heavy as a camera or a tripod, so the screw and the socket wouldn't have to be as large as the ones on cameras.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Devin said:


> A simple fix would be just to add sort of a bracket system connecting the top, and bottom of the screen. Connecting the screen to the controls, giving it some strength so that it doesn't bend. Like this. Make it so they click, or snap on or something so that it supports the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 true true.... and totally agree with his idea i think its great! but like most gaming devices even with a dedicated port for expansion. stability is a factor....much less 90 % of gaming consoles/devices with optional addons usually fail.... nes, snes, sega gen with cd.... taking that premise and adopting it to a basicly droid device will need much more than 2 sets of nub locks and a headphone jack to make it usable.... much less id imagine that the controllers arnt nearly as heavy.... and as bridges prove a heavy bridge (device) still needs more than just an attachment to land (controlers) to remain suspended....


Veho said:


> Those controller add-ons have to be like that because the smartphone has no dedicated and reinforced jacks/sockets/mounts for external add-ons, so add-ons have to wrap around the entire phone to get a good grip. But take cameras for example. That camera screw you use to mount it to a tripod is strong enough to lift the camera by the tripod and swing it around, and vice versa. And a handheld console wouldn't be nearly as heavy as a camera or a tripod, so the screw and the socket wouldn't have to be as large as the ones on cameras.


true but his mechanism is a 2 pinching nubs and a modified headphone jack.....not a screw... as well a screw would also arise problems... ie over tightening, metal screw comming loose from plastic housing....and so on...if this type of controller were to be usable... id imagin either a better locking system/ high powered magnet (might not be an option...) to help firm up the connection sides from that a flat controller would be very uncomfortable..... >.> nes controller


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

and does anyone else find it funny that nintendo/sony/microsoft basicly all produce the same controllers? xbox vs ps3... move the thumb stick.... and nintendo classic controler?


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 13, 2012)

Man, you guys are totally into this, hahaha! And here I was thinking that the point of this contest was more about the ideas themselves rather than how technically feasible the ideas might be.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Mythrix said:


> Man, you guys are totally into this, hahaha! And here I was thinking that the point of this contest was more about the ideas themselves rather than how technically feasible the ideas might be.


>.> put a bunch of geeks in a forum.... lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> and does anyone else find it funny that nintendo/sony/microsoft basicly all produce the same controllers?


It's a design that works, and it's what people want. You need several buttons, triggers and sticks, on a shape that's comfortable to hold. Sort of like the computer mouse. All computer mice are basically the same.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 13, 2012)

Veho said:


> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> > and does anyone else find it funny that nintendo/sony/microsoft basicly all produce the same controllers?
> ...


true.... but as sue happy as gaming companies are.... y hasnt this been in the courts yet lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

I said I was gonna enter the last contest.  I never did.

I like this one.  I'll have something in by the end of September.  [member='Hadrian'], are entries drawn on paper acceptable?


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> true.... but as sue happy as gaming companies are.... why hasn't this been in the courts yet lol


Because of the neverending debate of who ripped off whom.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I said I was gonna enter the last contest.  I never did.
> 
> I like this one.  I'll have something in by the end of September.  [member='Hadrian'], are entries drawn on paper acceptable?






> You can design this on anything you like, be it an actual model, CGI, Deluxe Paint III on a Amiga or even glass sculpture if you so wish, all we ask is that you make the design clear and add specifications.


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 13, 2012)

The concept of DOMINO does not allow a grip-style lock, or bracket system, it would loose all meaning
and in any way, I think a non-intrusive lock style is still possible within the DOMINO scheme.
Comfort is not the priority, but I would not say its not important, the NES controller was painful because
of it's sharp corners, DOMINO uses rounded corners, like an Iphone, it should not be a problem.

I would not like the need to attach more cumbersome things to it, its already hard ennough to ask
a consumer to attach the controllers, the DOMINO idea is simple and clean, sleek, effective, im
trying really hard not to loose that idea, even the hand grip I think should be made by a third party.

I still believe there must be a way, I just dont have the knowledge to precisely solve this, ololol.


----------



## Acetonide (Sep 13, 2012)

Hm.. I'm going to post an idea I scrapped.. I would of sent in my entry today but a little busy so I ended up not having time to finish all the smaller details... Maybe with the extra weekend (since I won't be able to get online all weekend) I should make it look all pretty. x]] But yeah.. I wanted to wait until the competition was almost over just in case I came up with more ideas, but since someone is already using an idea I had and wanted to implement I decided to just finish up and submit mine sooner, and then work on other things and hope I don't come up with a brilliant idea and then beat myself up over not putting it in and submitting my entry early.. Dx

Any how.. Here's the idea I ditched.. I assume it won't be considered an entry unless I fail to pm my submission before the deadline because of what was said before.. >.>;;



Spoiler










P.S. Yes, I did do this even though I didn't finish my actual plans for my entry, but that's because I can't open up my word document at the library apparently.. =/ (Only way I can get online atm...) Any who, so I ended up doing this in paint (my final submission will also be in paint as I don't have any other graphics programs since my laptop died...)

Any who, I posted this since I wanted to know what people thought of this.. Personally I found it amusing, but impractical..


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 13, 2012)

Acetonide said:


> *snip*



It would be cool if you include any sort of video output, so you can play it on your TV while its closed
(You would have to move the buttons that are inside to the exterior tho o: ).
I think the touchpads would feel weird where they are. Maybe putting them behind the screen itself?
Or making the screen touch sensitive for that matter.

I find it amusing too, I imagine it painted with bright colors, like blue and yellow (kind of like most
plug-n-play game consoles).


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Waits for Microsoft, Sony, and Nintendo (as well as any other companies) to pull an Apple because we're pulling a Samsung.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 14, 2012)

This is just a beta-design, it may radically change but the concept is still the same. Also, I haven't written down the specifications since I'm aiming for something really powerful and affordable.


Spoiler: Pluto


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 14, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> This is just a beta-design, it may radically change but the concept is still the same. Also, I haven't written down the specifications since I'm aiming for something really powerful and affordable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pluto



So ace.
Reminds me of this.
:X ....


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 14, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > This is just a beta-design, it may radically change but the concept is still the same. Also, I haven't written down the specifications since I'm aiming for something really powerful and affordable.
> ...


Holy shit that looks sexy as fuck.
Welp, it's time to leave this competition now


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 14, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Mars_x said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...



You dont need to leave. Try and spice things up, be creative.
You had a good start actually, just someone beat you to it does not mean you have to give up.
Now come on, there are still a lot of unexplored ideas, gogogogog!!


----------



## nodacrunch (Sep 15, 2012)

here is  my concept for handheld

features of the handheld

* can be played as multi touch screen for gaming however there is portable Bluetooth controller can be link to the handheld
* if only one handheld is available it can accommodate two controller for multi player games (eg tekken, marvel vs capcom, race etc. ) or link two handheld for separate screen while playing versus mode
* wifi ready for games can be played online
* memory card slot and flash drive usb for external memory since have camera or other media that can be played on handheld
* hd display for best graphics gaming experience

as of now this is i can think of, i will update the specs and put it on 3d.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 15, 2012)

This definitely looks fun.
Never been a better time to learn Photoshop I suppose. Humph... if there was a new console coming out, what would it be?


----------



## dslovelike (Sep 15, 2012)

*-LOOP- A new way to see your GAME!*

Loop has a projector that enables you to play in a new way ; You can see your game on wall,floor, even on your cat's  face! For ones that likes to play on screen, it has a special slide-able projector pad.

*Key Features:*
*Image Projector (HD Projecting with size edit support)
*D-Pad & Analog in 1 (You can switch them in setting or with a touch gesture)
*Customizable Touch Pads (You can play games with them or add shortcut gestures)
*Stereo Speaker & Microphone (With audio output support)
*Other Buttons 
*Gyroscope, accelerometer,magnetic sensor (For playing games and stabilizing image)
*Wi-fi and Bluetooth Support (For downloading games and internet browsing etc.)
*Android OS (Latest Version)
*8 GB Built in memory with SDHC support
*Enough memory, processor and video card to play latest games 
*Max. 10 hour gameplay with highest projecting setting

*Here is the images:*
*



*


----------



## Queno138 (Sep 16, 2012)

Prologue:


Spoiler



I don't own a PSVITA, and I was told that some functions are already in place.
I've always had this dreams where all games can be in one console,
So this might seem to be an amalgamation of all consoles.
I really don't know specs and everything, so I'm just sharing an idea.
All for good fun, right?



The Next Generation Gaming Console (NG2C)!


Spoiler



Your dream is now here!
The NG2C, capable of MultiPlatform Gaming!
It is ergonomic; Comfortable in yours hand, with the use of the E-Hold and the Finger Grips!

You can use it not just to play games, but also as a phone!
Simply press the Screen2 Button to spring load Screen2 out of hiding.

Screen2 is a capacitative touch screen that can be used for both gaming functions,
And to type messages and send to your friends and family!
More functions awaits for the Screen2!

Talking about Friends and family,
You can use the Front Camera to hold Video chats with your loved ones,
And use Screen2 to type out messages. Neat huh!

Besides the awesomely screens NG2C can provide you,
It's speakers are positioned ABOVE the areas where you hands will cover,
So that the beautiful BGM can be heard crystal clear!

Like surfing the net while out?
You can activate Wifi or 3G by a simple push of a button!

Fun times awaits you! Get the NG2C today!






PS: If images is unclear, I can PM it


----------



## Aeter (Sep 16, 2012)

Queno138 said:


> -snip


I'd switch the ABXY buttons with the right analogue stick.


----------



## cotyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

DS1 said:


>


I'd pay a million for a handheld console like that


----------



## Queno138 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aeter said:


> Queno138 said:
> 
> 
> > -snip
> ...


I think thats great! Such an oversight I made!
Thanks!


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 17, 2012)

Queno138 said:


> *snip*



The idea is neat, but with the capacitive touch-screen on screen 2
looks like it would be difficult to use, I mean... try to hold your DS/3DS
with the upper screen and touch the lower one.


----------



## Queno138 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> Queno138 said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...



I thought about that; i wanted to make the touch screen slide up.
Even to go to the extend that it slides up and becomes the top screen.
My ideas somehow fell through.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 18, 2012)

Second thought, im gonna wait a little, see what everyone else submits and fix up my idea a bit more. Sides, im out to win


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 18, 2012)

The entries are quite creative.
I really want to see all the entries and not just the winners.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's my entry. Hope everyone likes it, I worked a few hours in Photoshop on it.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24490811/handheld.png


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's my entry:




To be honest, I have absolutely no idea if this will work well, because I have no way of making a working prototype. And yet, this might be the least crazy of the ideas I have been thinking of for this contest.  To get a rough feel of how this console would feel like, you could try turning your PS Vita upside down (it's actually what I did).

I didn't bother specifying things like specific size/CPU/RAM/battery specs etc, because I feel like those specs would be even more "pulling numbers out of thin air". Basically I would want it to have the most powerful CPU and battery as is reasonable without being too expensive. Honestly even the screen resolution that I stated is probably overkill and overexpensive.

As I said, I added 3D because I like 3D. (I have a 3D monitor for my new gaming PC at home now, it's awesome! And it works with my brother's PS3 too! ) But the main idea of this design (having buttons on the side and bottom) is independent on the 3D functionality, so the design would not change much even if you take away the 3D.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2012)

From now on make sure your entries are only posted here. I can't be bothered to deal with these anymore, I'll pass on the entries I do have onto whoever takes over.


----------



## Another World (Sep 23, 2012)

Prepare to enter The Ring!

The Ring is the ultimate portable video game console. Utilizing advanced Japanese micro circuitry, micro projection techniques, flash memory, micro-usb interfaces, bluetooth sound streaming, and real working buttons, this handheld can tackle emulation from the Atari 2600 to the PS1. 

Features:
- Micro Projector
- Gyroscopic projection stability
- Gyroscopic controls (or use multiple rings, 1 to project and up to 4 more as the controllers)
- 50 GB of micro flash memory
- 2 GB of micro RAM
- 3GHZ micro multi-cell processor
- Software based sound support with bluetooth streaming to any "jam box"
- Android kernel, Linux, and our custom OS support
- Working micro buttons to interact with the UI 
- 4 player wireless support
- and much, much more!

-another world


----------



## Devin (Sep 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Also stating what it can emulate is a no no, people can assume that themselves from the specs!



And dis. http://www.etsy.com/...controller-ring

Would be a interesting handheld though. There's a device coming out I believe that is somewhat on the same terms as the ring idea. Let me see if I can find it if others are interested.

(  Forgive me if you own that shop, or if that's a demonstration entry, or if something has changed.)

Edit: Found it. Really interesting except it's more of an controller than a actual handheld. Still neat. Link.)

Edit2: Looking at all the stuff on that site I linked on etsy is really great. If you do own that shop expect a few purchases from me.

Linked it up I believe, although your birthday may be wrong on one of the sites. I also just read the about me. No more commissions?


----------



## Another World (Sep 23, 2012)

huh? it was just a fun little entry to show people that they can think outside the box.

-another world


----------



## Devin (Sep 23, 2012)

Another World said:


> huh? it was just a fun little entry to show people that they can think outside the box.
> 
> -another world



;A; Really? And here I was going to talk you into doing a commission for a item on the esty page. Very good example. Now to see if I can contact the owner of that shop.


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 23, 2012)

Another World said:


> huh? it was just a fun little entry to show people that they can think outside the box.


I actually had several crazier ideas, but I ended up picking something more reasonable (and boring). Mostly because I  couldn't figure out how the ideas could practically work, and I wanted to just send some entry so I would stop thinking about the contest. 

I do feel sorry for Hadrian, so I don't think I'll try to change my entry... I'm busy anyways, I've got games to play.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 23, 2012)

Mezut360 has entered the competition...
I made the design, now to make it look better   ...


----------



## K3-ICHI-X (Sep 23, 2012)

-Redemption-
Android OS 4.01 ICS
1.2ghz Dual Core Processor 6mb cache
Nano GPU ? 700ghz 256mb 256bit
H.264 Codec
1024MB Ram
128GB Internal Storage
Ext. SD storage Up to 256GB
Ext. Peripheral Port
Dimensions: 133m X 73.9 X 27.88mm
Connectivity:
- Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n
- Bluetooth
- HSPA+ 21.1mbps Data Modem
- GPS
Inputs:
- 3mp internal Camera
- 8mp external Camera with Carl Zeiss Flash
- 3.5mm Headset Input
- 2x Circle Pads
- 4-Way D-PAD
- 4 Buttons
- Left & Right Shoulder Buttons
- Full touch 3.53” HD Super AMOLED Display (320x240) Bottom
- Telescopic Stylist
- EXT. Peripheral Port

Outputs:
- 3.5mm Headset Input
- 4 LED indicators
- Power
- Wi-Fi
- Bluetooth
- GPRS/3G/HSPA Signal
- GPS
- 3.53” HD Super AMOLED Display (320x240) Top
- Full touch 3.53” HD Super AMOLED Display (320x240) Bottom
- Mini HDMI Full HD (1080p) Output
- 4-way Speakers (2x10w + 2x5w)
- Dual Vibration
- Gyroscope
- Accelerometer
- EXT. Peripheral Port


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2012)

Another World said:


> *specs*


I thought the concepts were supposed to be at least vaguely realistic?


----------



## DS1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Gamefreakjf11 said:


> Here's my entry. Hope everyone likes it, I worked a few hours in Photoshop on it.
> https://dl.dropbox.c...11/handheld.png



This is my favorite by far. An adjustable control pad is the only good innovation over what's already out there that I could think of (we still seem to be in the age of wonky add-ons rather than technology that can adapt).


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Gamefreakjf11 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my entry. Hope everyone likes it, I worked a few hours in Photoshop on it.
> ...


If you love adjustable controls, you're gonna love what I did XD I'm not done yet, though. Have a concept image ready, but need to type out a description because the image by itself hardly makes sense.
Edit: Although, if you don't like addons...

Okay, HEEERE it is! I think I made something truly unique here.
It's called the Flower:


Spoiler



[tag="image"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



[tag="description"]
Meet the first completely modular console, the Flower! Some of it's features are:
-Because it has no buttons, it has more internal space available than most handhelds. This allows it to produce graphics on par or sometimes even above with the PS Vita while having a longer battery life.
-Due to its highly modular nature, developers can easily add control schemes, sensors and things like that. Because the extensions will only have one I/O device, they will be pretty cheap for the most part.
-You don't like the control scheme? You're a lefty? Just swap the control addons around!
-The round screen gives you an experience you can get on no other handheld!
-Has 32GB internal storage. You can't add more, not until an addon is released that reads SD cards.
-Supports Wi-Fi 802.11 a/g/n.
-It's round.
-It has a menu button to return to the touch-screen home menu at any time. Your current game will be saved automatically.
-Games will be either downloadable or can be plugged in just like an addon.
-Turn it on by holding the home button for 5 seconds and turn it off by selecting "shut down" from the menu.
-Basic Control set included with the system: Includes two analog sticks, one D-pad and one ABXY button pad.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 25, 2012)

Arras said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gamefreakjf11 said:
> ...




FUCK!!!

THIS WAS MY SAME EXACT IDEA.


EDIT: Actually, nevermind. I had deeper plans for it then that.
I might as well submit it tonight anyway.

EDIT 2: Im still not happy enough with it... ill submit tomorrow.


----------



## Aeter (Sep 25, 2012)

Arras, a pocket mirror with buttons? Girls will like this.


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2012)

Aeter said:


> Arras, a pocket mirror with buttons? Girls will like this.


Well, it's not a mirror unless you add a camera attachment to it, but yeah, I suppose there'll be a pink version 

@[member='Zantigo']
Seriously?  And here I thought I had made something no one else would come up with... Mine needs a few alterations as well, but I don't have any Photoshop or drawing skills and just used Paint to make it, so yeah. I didn't actually submit it yet, wanted to add a few things. Like, the current model has no shoulder or volume buttons. It doesn't look very ergonomic either. (the only way I can change that is with design skills I don't have though) Oh, and just wondering, but was your model round as well?


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 25, 2012)

Arras said:


> Aeter said:
> 
> 
> > Arras, a pocket mirror with buttons? Girls will like this.
> ...



Nah, it was more GBA shaped, and I drew it out. If I had the proper lighting to take pics (trust me, if I scan it will look like shit.) in my house I would have submitted it today. 

Plus, ypurs isnt much like mine. Its just the overall idea thats the same.


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Aeter said:
> ...


With the "overall idea" you mean modifiable controls or completely modular like mine?


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, here's one I designed during my break in college, since the program they provided won't work unless the laptop is connected to their campus servers. The program's called SolidWorks. The gaming design is a 3D model, and I'm still working on it (need to add volume, power, L/R buttons) and show dimensions afterwards. I'll work on it more tomorrow since I have more time to spare then. In the meantime, does anyone have any suggestions in the colors?


Spoiler


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 26, 2012)

Kiaku said:


> Well, here's one I designed during my break in college, since the program they provided won't work unless the laptop is connected to their campus servers. The program's called SolidWorks. The gaming design is a 3D model, and I'm still working on it (need to add volume, power, L/R buttons) and show dimensions afterwards. I'll work on it more tomorrow since I have more time to spare then. In the meantime, does anyone have any suggestions in the colors?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looks awesome, I actually like the colors as they are.
But what kind of games does it play? What is so innovative about it
that would make me buy it instead of a Vita or 3DS?

As a visual concept it looks nice and sleek without a doubt. (y)
Maybe a bit too similar to the Dingoo tho :C



Arras said:


> If you love adjustable controls, you're gonna love what I did XD I'm not done yet, though. Have a concept image ready, but need to type out a description because the image by itself hardly makes sense.
> Edit: Although, if you don't like addons...
> 
> Okay, HEEERE it is! I think I made something truly unique here.
> ...



Looks unique! I would like to hold it and see how it feels.
Something like this, with unique 'circle' games could work very well with children (Methinks).
I dont know if it really needs swappable controllers tho!



Mythrix said:


> Here's my entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



A console like this could work awesomely with Online Games.
MMORPGs and stuff. The large screen can be used to place touch buttons
for magic attacks, potions, etc. The control placement is very different
but I think one can easily get used to. It has nice specs and 3D too!
And its portable. Im sure online game developers would like to toy with those ideas.



Gamefreakjf11 said:


> Here's my entry. Hope everyone likes it, I worked a few hours in Photoshop on it.
> https://dl.dropbox.c...11/handheld.png



Sweet. I like its design, to me it gives a retro-ish feel, so nostalgic.
It seems everyone wants swappable controllers these days...
And if the screen is touch sensitive, I dont really see the need for
the Swipers. Also I dont know about the save/load button...
What would I, as a consumer, be able to play with your console when it releases!?


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Kiaku said:


> Well, here's one I designed during my break in college, since the program they provided won't work unless the laptop is connected to their campus servers. The program's called SolidWorks. The gaming design is a 3D model, and I'm still working on it (need to add volume, power, L/R buttons) and show dimensions afterwards. I'll work on it more tomorrow since I have more time to spare then. In the meantime, does anyone have any suggestions in the colors?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's too shiny, but the colors look fine to me. Reflection in your eye is not good.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > If you love adjustable controls, you're gonna love what I did XD I'm not done yet, though. Have a concept image ready, but need to type out a description because the image by itself hardly makes sense.
> ...


It's not just the control(ler)s that are interchangeable. It has 12 ports that you can add special devices to. Think of stuff like a camera, a charger (I've heard handhelds need one), UV sensor or even something like a second screen or an external graphics chip if you want. You can even hook up two or three of them if you get a small connector (not that I know what anyone would use that for, but it's possible!)
Edit: oops double post >_>


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> Gamefreakjf11 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my entry. Hope everyone likes it, I worked a few hours in Photoshop on it.
> ...



I personally don't think it's practical to slide your finger on the screen while playing it, the screen should be primarily for visuals with touch sensitivity for menus and other things, however that would all depend on how a developer could use it. Sliding your hand on the screen could obscure the action on-screen and make games less enjoyable, the motion dots are out of the way but are still in reachable distance. Hardware wise, I don't feel the need to list out a list of made up specifications (anyone can throw any impractical specs they wanted to) because they could either be not practical if they were too impressive or outdated looking at an imaginative release date. In term of power you could assume around the power of a Playstation Vita. However, we should take into consideration the design and features of the handhelds because that is what matters most I think. I figured the swapable pads were practical and could be done with current technology. Having these would allow you to use a D-pad + ABXY for games that you wanted to (for example if you were playing super mario world on an emulator on it), or a sliderpad (or 2) and ABXY if you were playing a more modern styled game (most likely 3D). 2 Screens on a handheld is nice, but I feel like the one on the DS is underused (a lot of games just use it for simple things that could be simplified with buttons) and could be thrown out. The extra case space would allow for better hardware (as the PSP has shown). Thanks for the comment by the way  .


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 27, 2012)

Gamefreakjf11 said:


> I personally don't think it's practical to slide your finger on the screen while playing it, the screen should be primarily for visuals with touch sensitivity for menus and other things, however that would all depend on how a developer could use it. Sliding your hand on the screen could obscure the action on-screen and make games less enjoyable, the motion dots are out of the way but are still in reachable distance.



I understand what you mean, but dont think too hard man... the WiiU is basically a tablet with a controller, even with its size it should not bet a problem to swipe your fingers on to the screen.
We are talking Nintendo Level Thoughtful Hardware Design, which, after the Virtual Boy, should have pretty high standards.



Gamefreakjf11 said:


> Hardware wise, I don't feel the need to list out a list of made up specifications (anyone can throw any impractical specs they wanted to) because they could either be not practical if they were too impressive or outdated looking at an imaginative release date. In term of power you could assume around the power of a Playstation Vita. However, we should take into consideration the design and features of the handhelds because that is what matters most I think. I figured the swapable pads were practical and could be done with current technology. Having these would allow you to use a D-pad + ABXY for games that you wanted to (for example if you were playing super mario world on an emulator on it), or a sliderpad (or 2) and ABXY if you were playing a more modern styled game (most likely 3D). 2 Screens on a handheld is nice, but I feel like the one on the DS is underused (a lot of games just use it for simple things that could be simplified with buttons) and could be thrown out. The extra case space would allow for better hardware (as the PSP has shown). Thanks for the comment by the way  .



Well, specs are used mostly to get an idea of which kind of games the system will be able to play, but if you say 'Vita level', then I guess there's not need for that.
About the swappable controllers... I know! My entry is based entirely on the idea. The best part is letting the user play in virtually any way they want, there's no price in that.
I have nothing against two screens, it just seems to be quickly becoming a standard nowadays, with the DS/3DS, Vita - PS3, now the WiiU and Smartglass.


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 27, 2012)

Updated my device a bit (still need to think about the specs):

Front



Spoiler










Side



Spoiler










Back



Spoiler











The back is supposed to have a dark-grey sticker with information on it, but I don't really understand how to use this program fully yet. I also still need to add some other buttons/connections. The side uses textured rubber material, so the player has a firm hold on it. The front uses medium-gloss plastic (I plan to make it matte-finish so glare doesn't affect gameplay), while the back uses matte-steel. With the four rubber pads on the back, it can hold the device on a sloped table without sliding off. Uses 3.7V lithium-ion rechargeable 1800mAh replaceable battery.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 27, 2012)

Kiaku said:


> Updated my device a bit (still need to think about the specs):
> 
> Front
> 
> ...


The links to your images are broken. You might want to fix that.


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 27, 2012)

Kiaku said:


> Updated my device a bit (still need to think about the specs):
> 
> Front
> 
> ...



Here, i'll help:



Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 27, 2012)

Just a reminder to everyone, the contest ends October 1st 7PM GMT. Any submissions received past that point will not be counted.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's my entry *HEX*​
The Device


Spoiler










The "old" Details


Spoiler










A Video presentation


Spoiler







Since everyone's doing it, here are the "new" specs...


Spoiler



SPECS:

-4-Core 3.0 GHz AMD CPU
-Radeon 6850-H [hendheld] HD
-1GB DDR3 RAM
-4 Swichable "Slots"
-5mp Camera w/ Flash
-3.5 Headphone Jack
-Virtual Surround Speakers
-Gyroscope
-Accelerometer
-Internal 64Gb Memmory
-Optional SD Card Memory
-5" 16:9 AMOLED MultiTouch-Senstive Screen
-IR Sensor
-Bluetooth
-2.4 GHz 802.11b/g Wi-Fi
-Micro Usb Slot
-Dynamic Notification LED



I spent three days on this, and I hope presentation is a part of the criteria.
Just in case if you don't understand:
-Hex = Company's Name
-HexOs = The operating system
-Steam's Big Picture = The new (currently in beta) Steam Menu
-Steam Game Cartridges = A new cartridges full of steam games.
If any questions need to be asked, Just PM me 

I made a mistake, the SD Card and Volume slider are mixed up. :S

Edit:
-Video towards the end was rushed (because of time management).
-I spent 15 hours creating the object in Cinema 4D
-5 hours rendering
-From here the video was compresed multiple times (You can see the quality loss)
-I made the "notes" using Adobe Flash CS6
So yeah one whole big collaboration of software helped me create this device.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

Damn mezut360, I really like this one!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 30, 2012)

Individual railgun launchers that shoot depleted uranium shells for getting rid of people who ask for a go.






Super hd 9000x9000 screen. Look at those crisp graphics. Dual analogs cause everyone loves analog sticks.Front facing camera for taking pics of YO FACE.





On the left is a pez dispenser, cause who doesn't love pez sweets? Buttons for launching the railguns and a headphone port.



Specs:
64gb ddr3 ram
5G internet connection
State of the art gfx card
Speakers so you can hear stuff
9.99 ghz cpu


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mobilophono R1

Specs:
Build in Google Chrome
28.5 GB Ram
4G Internet conenction
GPU Merz RAM 512 GPU Clock 500 MHz
CPU 329 MHz Quad Core
Can make phone calls
Build in MP3/MP4 Player
Radio
And some more surprises 






And one of the surprises is the Cookie Storage 
You just need to press the PRESS button and the Mobilophono R1 is gonna open itself revealing cookies in it 




The strongest Handheld in the world, but its expensive and not much 3rd party companies won't support it.

Hope u like it guys.
(Veho mine is better)


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's my complete entry. The device is called VECTOR.

Device:


Spoiler














































Numbers:


Spoiler



1: L/R Triggers
2: Analog Stick
3: SELECT Button
4: High Quality Stereo Speakers
5: 640x480 Screen Resolution, 4inches (4:3 Ratio)
6: Parallel LED Lines
7: Standard ABXY Buttons
8: Power/Charge LED Indicator
9: START Button
10: Unique 35mm Game slot
11: Unique USB Input
12: 3.5mm Headphone Jack
13: Volume Up/Down
14: 24mm SD Card Slot
15: POWER/Home/Resume Key
16: Rubber Pads
17: Battery Cover with information


SPECS:


Spoiler



ARM Cortex-A9 Processor
SGX543MP4 GPU Quad-Core
2GB RAM
Stereo Speakers
640x480 Screen Resolution, 4inches (4:3 Ratio) Multi-Touch
3.5mm Headphone Jack
SD Card slot
35mm Game slot
L/R Triggers
Standard Four Key Buttons & Circle Pad
2.4Ghz 802.11b/g/n Wireless Connection
Unique 19mm micro USB slot
Built-in 32GB Flash Memory
1GB NAND Memory (System files)
Bluetooth 2.1
Gryoroscope Controls
5.2V Lithium-ion 1800mAh Rechargable Battery


Features:


Spoiler



- Open Source Menu (Customizable to however you want the menu layout to look and function, even in 3-Dimensional maneuver)
- Parallel LED Lines [Changes color flows during gameplay (Timing and color will be programmed by game developers] Increases tension of gameplay
- Wireless media transfer (Can transfer any files through internal file browser with built-in Bluetooth/WiFi; Can also transfer your custom menu layouts to connected devices/online database server for others to view/download)
- Supports Android installation



The point of this new portable gaming device is to impact the player in a new way. This device uses the Parallel LED Lines to integrate with the gameplay.

Examples:
- During a boss fight, the LED lines will flow to the color RED.
- While upgrading a weapon, when the process fails and the weapon breaks, the LED lines will flash briefly.
- When using a powerful skill, the LED lines will flow into various colors.

Basically, the LED lines are used to impact the gamer to increase tension of gameplay. User has the option to turn the feature off in menu.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 1, 2012)

After seeing this ^
Im going to improve my handheld.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Oct 1, 2012)

(UPDATED)I gonna try to make one soon if I can In Roman Numerals with cs5.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 1, 2012)

Gaming has changed quite a bit over the last 20 years, we've gone from points in which this was considered the best in graphics, to this.
Times when the idea of swinging a controller like a sword was only something someone too into the game would do.
And even taken gaming from 2D sprites on an 8-Bit background to true 3D that are nearly living and breathing.

However, one thing has never changed for handhelds.

Controls.

Now sure, with a console you can just buy a 3rd party controller.

A PC you can just remap the keys.

But handhelds have never changed.

Your buttons are welded into the console and set in stone.

Thats how its always been...

*Till today.*



I would like to introduce you to a little friend of mind. He's called...


Spoiler












Core is much unlike any console on the market.

Its a console designed to give the gamer full control over almost every aspect of not only the consoles software, but its hardware too. And in an easy and safe way that even a young child could handle with the proper instruction.

To begin, lets look over Core's hardware shall we?


Spoiler












Core is packing quite a bit of power for such a small device. Its built using some of the best technology used in not only game consoles, but Netbooks, Tablets and Smartphones too. I wont stack all the super technical stuff like RPMs and manufacturer (besides these can all be found in the instruction manual)

Heres an overview of what this puppy is packing. (Dont worry, theres also a simplified terms in [,] next to each!)

CPU- 1.5 GHZ dual core processor (ARM based) [Pretty much everything your device does and how fast it does it, dont worry, we got a good one!]
GPU- Kyoware custom IRIS GPU [For your graphical prosessing, it pretty much makes everything look all pretty on that nice ol screen!]
Screen- 5 inch, AMOLED, true HD (1080p), multi-touch screen. [This is how you see all the hardwork the GPU does, oh and you can touch stuff]
Bluetooth 2.1 radio [You know how your in a store and you see a guy talking to himself but hes not really because he turns and you see a little gadget in his ear. This is pretty much what lets him do that. You can also use it for transferring files and such]
16 GB Flash storage [Honestly, why are you buying this is you dont know what this is >_>]
KyoWave 1.4 Radio (for local multiplayer) [Its faster then bluetooth and a bit more versitile. This is what you use to play with your friends on the bus or co-workers]
and 1 GB RAM. [You know how you hate it when you have to wait like 10 minutes for stuff to happen on your computer? This makes 10 minutes, 6 seconds.]

All in all, with the in-box Expansions on the console isnt much larger then a Playstation Vita (give or take 6 or 7 CM)

Core has only 5 input methods. the HUB,  up and down Volume and the POWER cover button (pressing on the battery cover for 2 seconds powers on, 3 seconds to power down, with an on-screen confirmation, and a quick double tap will put it in sleep) and touch screen (you could also count the gyroscope and mic but lets stay on point shall we?)

Not much for a gaming console right? It doesnt have to be! Thanks to 3 magical ports on the sides and bottom of the console. These are the PEGASUS PORTS. These allow the Core to use small input/output modules called Expansions.



Spoiler











This is where we change the game.

By including the expansions Core is a massively versatile console. No longer must you suffer with flat-out stupid controls that were put in by designers at 2:00 AM when they just wanted to get home! Nor faulty buttons that make Dollar Store toys look like well designed projects! Nor do you have to ship your console back to corporate for something as stupidly simple as a stuck trigger! With Expansions your able to operate on a much more personalized level without the need for hardware mods or custom orders!

Now you might be thinking "Thats it? Thats your ace in the hole Kyoware?! BWAHAHAHA, ILL JUST USE MY iContropad FOR THAT CRAP!"

Well our first response would be "Shut up, you casual gaming fan-boy!"

Then we would tell you that the PEGASUS PORTS arent only used for cheap I/O ports, but also have direct connections to the Internal storage,  This means you can effectively upgrade your handheld without any sort of hardware engineering knowledge what-so-ever! In fact, you might never even have to buy a new handheld, seeing how all you have to do is just buy an new Expansion to boost your specs!

Along with that we also have a special Dock Expansion for seperate purchase for Core, this Dock allows you to quickly change your Core from a lite handheld to a meaty home console.



Spoiler











It is serves as a charger and has a direct HDMI outlet and boosts Cores signal radius by about 2 times (both Bluetooth and KyoWave), and has a separate 512 MB RAM unit inside with a extra 16 GB. Along with that it features 2 USB ports and 4 (two on each side) PEGASUS PORTS.

But I think thats enough about Core's Hardware, lets talk about the Software...



Spoiler











Core runs on Kyoware's Myth Operating System (or MythOS) out of the box, however, this can be changed to ANY custom firmware, kernal, or even change the OS altogether (just be sure that it has the ability to read .COR files or you wont be able to play any games for the handheld)



Spoiler











When you first boot up MythOS your going to see the HUB. This is sort of the central station for all information going on, from the HUB you can use the "Dial" to navigate menus. Or access Kyoware's online service, UNION with your Avatar. Check out what your buds are doing via Notification bar or just quickly jump to a certian area using the System button.

The HUB is fully themable. You can even move or replace entire sections of the HUB with no worry (the system button can not by any means be deleted. If you want to lock yourself out of your console then use debug mode.)

The HUB's System button allows you to even launch MythOS in de-bug mode. This means things like terminal access, deletion of the System button and many other things.

Kyoware's UNION service is as versatile as the OS itself. A developer can create an API to use on our service, allowing you to connect nearly ANY account to your UNION account. Its like your Facebook account, on friggin crack!

The UNION service also features a Shop. Here you can buy Games, Music, Videos, DLC, Apps and even Mods! And its all saved to you UNION account for access on both PC, Core and any future consoles that may come to fruition.

All in all, Core is all about choice. Its from the simple things such as swaping a modern control scheme for a more retro one, or making your own custom API, Kyoware is challenging the old "Lock it down!" method, in favor for a more mature and easier to move in to Gaming experience. In fact, its Gaming which powers the heart of Core. Everything built into Core is to ensure that not only the big guys get to make cool games, but so do the indie crowds or aspiring devs. Core is gaming gone back to its roots, its origin. Its Core, If you will.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> *snip


Haha, I see what you mean now


----------



## Fluto (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh gawd, Hopefully I can make it in time. All I will say is, I'm rendering.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello. 


My concept might be a bit too advanced to compete with the Vita/3DS but it's neat. Also, it's a bit late to compete with the 3DS or Vita, as you're already two years behind. The next handheld shouldn't look to compete with older tech, it should look one step further. Also, in order to compete these days your thingy has to have stuff you couldn't do with a phone, so I went in a different direction. 

It's called the *Mvr*. 



Spoiler: Rough first sketch












The headset is an Oculus Rift-type 3D VR headset. It has motion/tilt sensing and follows the movements of your head, and "plonks" you straight into a virtual scene where you can look around by moving your head. In games, this motion translates into the camera controls on top of the usual (controller/mouse) camera controls, so that you can look around freely, but don't _have_ to look around in order to turn (the aim control would still be tied to the analog by default; ultimately, the control scheme is up to the user). 

The resolution doesn't have to be HD, but 800x600 per eye would be nice. The Oculus Rift has these nonlinear image warping lenses that concentrate the most pixels right in front of your eyes, and have a lower resolution on the periphery (human peripheral vision can't discern fine details so it's a shame to waste precious pixels on areas you can't really see well), which gives the illusion of a much higher resolution. 

The front side of the headset features a 3D camera and a Leap Motion sensor pad. The headset can act as regular glasses, augmented reality (information overlayed over the camera feed) or full VR. The Leap Motion sensor follows your hands, and can scan objects/surfaces/surroundings in 3D.  

Built-in microphone. 

The handheld part houses the CPU/GPU/RAM/internal memory. I'm not familiar with the latest processor/graphics tech so I won't give any names or numbers, they would just be silly. Also includes memory card reader, WiFi, 3/4G, the usual. 

The analog nub placements are modular; you can take out an analog nub and replace it with a trackball. It's a thing now. I wouldn't make it obligatory but definitely give people that possibility. 

The headset and controller/main module communicate wirelessly (there can be a cheaper, wired option). The more expensive version would still include _optional_ wired communication, to prolong battery life. 

As for the battery, it would use this tech or similar. Ten times the capacity per volume of current lithium-ion batteries, with much shorter charging times. 

There's also a stylus. It's not obligatory. You use it to "write" on any flat surface. The console would use a method similar to the PS Move to gauge the position and distance of the stylus (the stylus would have a huge glowing pink butt), and combine it with the Leap Motion data to get accurate position and orientation, and track the movement of the stylus. Touch can be communicated via an IR diode in the stylus that lights up when you press the stylus tip. In AR mode, your scribbles will be overlayed on the surface you wrote them on. Technically, a stylus is not necessary, but why not. The stylus slots into the controller. 

I toyed with the idea of the glasses and controller slotting together into one package but dropped it because of the issues with their respective sizes and shapes. 


Here are the more or less finished designs. There are two variants, a "cool" and sleek, "Apple lawsuit waiting to happen" one, and a more industrial Terminator-y one. The sleek version conceals everything in a smooth housing and behind a glass panel that really does nothing but conceal the cameras and Leap sensors, and looks cool. Imagine it in black or some dark metallic shades (you wouldn't be able to see a thing on the sketch if it were dark so I left it white-ish).  



Spoiler: Variant 1, "Sleek"












The second variant on the other hand flaunts the tech and the components. Everything is adjustable and brimming with Allen screws and matte plastic. Those wavy things at the right of the side view are elastic bands (think skiing goggles). The design aesthetic is pretty much lifted wholesale from the Saitek/Mad Catz Cyborg Rat mouse. Think "military / cyborg / night vision goggles / I never asked for this," and the sketch doesn't quite convey it because I can't really draw. You'll have to imagine it yourselves. And while you're imagining, imagine some letters and numbers and scales and gauges, and maybe a targeting reticule around one of the cameras.  



Spoiler: Variant 2, "Cyborg had sex with a tank"











(You'll also have to imagine shoulder buttons on both controllers.) 


The controller contours mirror the contours of the headset (a bit). I didn't do any more work on the stylus because it's, well, a stylus. Not much to do with it. 



Of course, it's inevitable this will be compared with the Virtual Boy, but the poor thing was 15 years too early and today's level of tech can address the (many, _many_) issues it had. It can be made to work today. Oculus Rift is generating a lot of interest, Google Glass is in the works, Apple has patented their version of AR glasses, it seems the future is full of things you stick on your head and stare into. 




Additional features: 

The tech makes a lot of stuff possible, it's up to the software how it should be used. Media player, 3D camera, 3D movie capture, voice chat, 3D modelling software (VR sculpting), whatever. 

WiFi means you could access OnLive or other streaming services. OnLive wouldn't have 3D or VR support, but it would expand the library of potential titles. 

Additional HDMI-to-wireless (or just a cable) module that lets you stream video from your console/PC/media player to the glasses, in 3D. This would be an added incentive to get the system. Again, no native VR support but several games developers are already working on adding Oculus Rift support to their titles so full VR in newer titles is a possibility. 





Spoiler: Ideas for the successor



Full HD screens! 
Pulse measuring! 
Mind reading! 
Galvanic vestibular stimulation! 
Magnets! 
And more!


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > *snip
> ...


Yeah, same basic concept, much different methods of execution.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

The TapeWorm. Gaming that grows on you. 






Specs:
CPU: Duel-core intel Atom 
RAM: 1GB
Internal Storage: 2GB (expandable to 128 scxd micro sd)
Media: Internal Storage (download only)
Screen: 4.3 inch AMOLED HD touch screen
Connectivity: 3G/4G/LTE with supported carriers (Pay as you go with prepaid cards)/Wifi
Camerauel 8 Megapixel
Built in speakers and 3.5mm headphone jack
Duel li-on 3000 mAH batteries

Controls: Dpad, two touch circle pads, 4 button (red blue green yellow), L and R analog/click, and l2 r2 click.
Touch screen
Gyroscope and accelerometer onboard.

Software:
Firmware: Modified Android with Mobile Steam support and its own special version of the store. Only apps modified specifically for Tapeworm can be installed.

Features:
Duel Batteries- Lasts twice as long as any other handheld. While this makes the portable a bit less portable, it will last much much longer. The system tells you which battery its using (one or two) and how much of both you have left. 
Custom Store:All the games are stored on your device. No switching carts or disks. The store lets you browse official exclusive games for the Tapeworm, as well as demos, DLC, comics, media, and ported Android titles like Angry Birds. 
Other Tapeworm specific apps: Because TW is new, apps will be ported as time goes on. The TW launches with support for Netflix, Hulu+, Youtube,Facebook, and some others. 
Custom Internet Browser: Takes advantage of the specific processor and connection to browse faster than any phone or gaming device. Surf the web and type with the onscreen advanced AI typing asset keyboard. 

Online/Social Gaming:
Pay as you go cards: To play online, you have to buy cards with a code that allows you to access the online services.
Gaming with friends: Online, or Salmonella, is how you can play across the internet with friends. Just pick up Salmonella cards and play with your infected friends. How do you get friends? Spread the infection. 
Local play (Quarantine mode): Lets you Brofist other gamers to open connections to play games locally. Up to 16 local Tapeworms can be connected.
Worldwide (Airborne mode): You must have a PAYG internet connection card first, as well as an internet connection (3G/4G/Wifi) to play with other Airborne gamers. 
Building a friends list:You can get friends one of two ways. The first, if you know someones name, you can search for them and add them. The second takes advantage of BroFist. Whats BroFist? Read on. 

Brofist:
Basically its a cool way of opening Bluetooth connections. To become infect someone (become friends and add them to your friends list) tap the BF button on the side of the TW to put it into BroFist mode. Then give your friend a knuckle bump with your Tapeworms and boom! You are both infected. 
So what all is BF mode good for? Not only adding friends, but other things too. The biggest thing is pairing with other Blue tooth enabled devices. Like wireless headphones (included), BT keyboards, etc. 

Other Features:
Take your TW with you! If you happen to pass other people with a Tapeworm you can gain points towards feeding your tapeworm. Have your TW in scan mode (standby) to play.
Pandemic: Passes your system ID to anyone that you pass. That person is now a carrier of your virus (system id) and passes it to anyone they come in contact with. You get more points the more people contract your virus.
Zombie: Us at TW headquarters will pick a specific user to be a zombie. Enable your TW to play. The players must keep their Wifi on and not pass any zombies or you'll be infected. Game ends after a specific time limit. Depending on your area, you might not be able to compete.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2012)

@Mezut360.

Don't change the design of your handheld + leave steam out of the picture.
I'd ista-buy it!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 1, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> After seeing this ^
> Im going to improve my handheld.



Isn't that against the rules?


----------



## Fluto (Oct 1, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing this ^
> ...


everyones been doing it *shrug,  ill just link to my original post, and edit that.




DinohScene said:


> @Mezut360.
> 
> Don't change the design of your handheld + leave steam out of the picture.
> I'd ista-buy it!




Oh, too late, im uploading now.

... And here it is on my original post.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/334098-competition-time-2-the-designing-of-a-handheld/page__st__135__p__4404469#entry4404469


----------



## Acetonide (Oct 1, 2012)

So there's been a lot of entries lately as the deadline is pretty much upon us.. But most of them are pretty similar to devices around now.. Actually mine is too. >.>;; There's a few creative ideas but I'm not sure they're done well, and then some which are done really well..
I already sent in my entry much earlier via pm (while Hadrian was still accepting entries) but because I couldn't do what I wanted this weekend I ended up designing another handheld device just for fun.. It's not a serious entry (obviously, and lacks many specs and I didn't even bother to include speakers, volume control, on/off buttons, or a headphone jack in the diagram) but more of a "Here's something semi-creative I came up with.. What does everyone think?" sort of thing.. Please excuse the poor images, I only have MS paint since my laptop died so yeah.. My actual entry was done in paint too. >.<:
So.. Please let me know what you think of it? >.<; 



Spoiler











> 1. Thumb Nubs
> 2. Trigger Button
> 3. Capacitive Touchscreen w/ Tactile Layer
> 4. Action Buttons (3)
> ...




And then below is the actual entry I sent in.. I'm posting it here just in case something went wrong. >.>; The information is written more like I'm presenting it to a board of directors or something.. Let me know what you think about this too.. I think it's kind of common place though.. ._.''



Spoiler






> Here is my entry for 'Competition Time 2: The Designing of a Handheld'
> 
> It is the Crytonide Alpha (Crytonide is the company name, Alpha is the handheld device).
> 
> ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 1, 2012)

[member=Zantigo] *clapclapclapclap* Mind=blown


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 1, 2012)

20 minute warning! You all have 20 minutes to submit your entries if you have not done so already


----------



## Devin (Oct 1, 2012)

Spoiler












Thank goodness I made it in time. I've been working on mine the entire time. It's specs are:

20000GB RAM
Flux Capacitor
i9001 CPU
Built in dedicated graphics
Touch screen
L, and R button

BUY IT NOW.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

This competition is closed by now, right? I cant wait to see the winners.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This competition is closed by now, right? I cant wait to see the winners.


Haha, I want to know as well. Maybe by the end of the week, it'll take quite some time to judge all these entries.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

I know man, i just want to see what everyone's serious entries are. Im so excited i dont even care if i win.


----------



## Acetonide (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, I just really want to see all the entries too.. I had two throw away ideas I posted which were actually more innovative in design than my actual entry.. I'm kind of wondering what people thought about them though..


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This competition is closed by now, right? I cant wait to see the winners.



Well i know the winner 

Its me ofc


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > This competition is closed by now, right? I cant wait to see the winners.
> ...


Did you SEE my Pkmnhaxxmaxx?



BortzANATOR said:


> So my Pkmnhaxxmaxx isnt a valid entry?
> [jokeentry]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2012)

Compy is of course closed. I'll announce the winner of Sunday...at some time and then it's over to Gemini of Something Old Fashioned for the next compy...four in a row baby!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> GamerzHell9137 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Hello Kitty cookies and 4G connection.
Nuff said


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 1, 2012)

Stay tuned, though.... something big is coming...


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Stay tuned, though.... something big is coming...



Huh? Cant be another entry can it?


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> So wait, why are like only 7 entries out of like, 20 actually serious o_o


If I understood it correctly, a lot of people PMd their entries to the staff without posting them in the thread. 

Spooky secret entries, who knows what they contain


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 2, 2012)

The Sinner said:


> Nano GPU ? *700ghz* 256mb 256bit



Are you serious or it's a typo????!!!!!!! 
Even the greatest desktop GPU's don't pass 1.2GHz (merely), not to mention 700!!!
Didn't you mean Mhz?

Nice entry by the way!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Stay tuned, though.... something big is coming...


A replica of my dong.

Just doing the cast right now.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Stay tuned, though.... something big is coming...
> ...


In 3:1 scale. 
For it to actually be big.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> This competition is closed by now, right? I cant wait to see the *winner*.


There can only be one, unless K1GBA are feeling generous...hint hint.

I've had to omit a lot of entries because some of you just didn't read, if you're one of those people please go and F yourself in the A without lube.

I won't be posting all of the entries that got sent to me here because I'm suffering from an acute form of lazyitis, if people wanted to share those then they can themselves.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2012)

How many entries are there?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol i hope im not one of those people lol


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2012)

from what I can see about 20ish 
we staff be voting now !


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope the staff does not take out of the competition some of the most creative entries.
Regardless if they broke a couple of rules, efforts have been made!
Good luck to all including me.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

Costello said:


> from what I can see about 20ish
> we staff be voting now !



Awesome!
So not that many, better get working,we all want to see the winner! (Not me)


----------



## Fluto (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you going to rank them from highest to lowest?
Because some people have worked hard on their entry.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> Are you going to rank them from highest to lowest?
> Because _some people_ have worked hard on their entry.


Nudge nudge wink wink, eh?   

Dude, you put an enormous, positively _inordinate_ amount of work into that presentation. I was like whoah  
I hope there's some sort of second place for the rest of us because daaayumn, man.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 4, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> Are you going to rank them from highest to lowest?
> Because some people have worked hard on their entry.


Staff were asked to vote for their top thee designs, whether they list three is up to them.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to rank them from highest to lowest?
> ...



So does that mean theres a 2nd and 3rd place?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > mezut360 said:
> ...



There are no prizes for second and third place if that's what you're asking. But yes, second and third place will be announced.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 5, 2012)

I cannot wait to see the results.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Ahh, thats kinda cruel :/


Its like saying, "Well, shit. Guess your design just wasnt good enough son."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



It's not cruel. It was said from the beginning there would be ONE prize. And it was assumed there would only be one winner announced. We went a step further and will at least recognize second and third place.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Well yeah, we all knew there was going to be one prize. Thats just the general impression I get from it, im not saying thats the message your trying to send.


----------



## Devin (Oct 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Plus I'm assuming if something went wrong with the first place winner, or if they just did this contest for fun. They could relinquish the prize to the runner up? Which makes sense for picking runner ups, besides making them feel good that out of all the contestants their design stood out. Amirite?


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



That I could understand.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 7, 2012)

So what time can we expect to hear the winners?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2012)

Devin said:


> Plus I'm assuming if something went wrong with the first place winner, or if they just did this contest for fun. They could relinquish the prize to the runner up? Which makes sense for picking runner ups, besides making them feel good that out of all the contestants their design stood out. Amirite?









Bitch please, if something like that happened, I'll keep the prize.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 8, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Plus I'm assuming if something went wrong with the first place winner, or if they just did this contest for fun. They could relinquish the prize to the runner up? Which makes sense for picking runner ups, besides making them feel good that out of all the contestants their design stood out. Amirite?
> ...


This made my day, regardless of not finding out the results 
[im trying to says this in a positive way.]


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Devin said:
> ...


Results are already out, check front page


----------



## Fluto (Oct 8, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


oh thanks


----------



## dicamarques (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that the contest is over here's my entry

Its not that good compared to the winner 



Spoiler


----------



## davidgilmour (Sep 3, 2016)

ruilong said:


> Interesting contest! I share you guys this one- it is designed base from JXD S5100 Deluxe combine with NDS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks like what JXD has done with the XD! They owe you money!


----------

